# Inclús / Fins i tot



## TraductoraPobleSec

No hi ha dia que la llengua no em sorprengui... M'explico. Avui m'he comprat una bona pila de llibres, un dels quals és _Catalunya des del mar_ de C. Barral (en tenia la traducció al castellà i volia l'original). Doncs resulta que a la contracoberta hi ha el següent comentari de la Carme Riera: "_Catalunya des del mar_ és més que un quadern de bitàcora i *inclús* va més enllà del relat de les peripècies d'un viatge marítim, tot i que també se'n pot fer aquesta lectura".

Jo estava convençuda que _inclús_ era un d'aquells mots prohibits taxativament i, en veure'l en un llibre de 62 i, a més, de la ploma de la Riera, he fet una cerca "alcovermolleriana" immediatament i mireu que hi diu: *adv. Inclusivament. Ells se riuen de tot, inclús des pobre mestre Bitsego.*

Què en sabeu? Què us han explicat d'aquesta paraula? La feu servir? Jo fins aquest vespre, cada vegada que la sentia, em posava malalta... M'estava passant de llesta?

Ja tinc ganes de llegir els vostres comentaris.

Bona nit


----------



## kiyama

El DIEC també l'accepta. M'acaben de deixar de pasta de moniato
Igual que tu, és d'aquelles paraules que em sonen a error, donada la similitud amb el castellà...
Però vaja, sempre està bé aprendre coses noves i ampliar vocabulari.
Bona nit
Ki


----------



## .Jordi.

Aviam, el GREC ens dona aquesta explicació:

INCLÚS
_ adj_  *1 * _ ant_  Inclòs. 
*2 *  BOT  Dit dels estams i dels estils que no sobresurten de la corol·la. *
3 *  LING  Dit de la posició d'una forma lingüística que forma part integrant d'una forma        complexa.

Llavors podríem pensar que aquesta paraula no és res més que un altre castellanisme, però si mirem que hi ha al Diccionari català-valencià-balear, hi trobarem això:

NCLÚS, -USA _adj. _
|| *1. *ant. Tancat, enclňs. Tingan de estar inclusas en dita casa, doc. a. 1518 (BSAL, iii, 111). 
|| *2. *Comprčs (en una cosa); cast. _incluso. _ŤEn el preu del viatge va inclusa l'alimentacióť. Parroquians de tota casta, inclusos cans de bou, Roq. 41. *a) *_adv. _Inclusivament. Ells se riuen de tot, inclús des pobre mestre Bitsego, Roq. 14.
    Etim.: pres del llatí inclūsum, _part. pass. _de inclūdĕre, ‘encloure, tancar’.

i al Diccionari valencià online:

*inclús -usa * 
*1.* _adj. _ [ _ant._ ] Inclòs. 
*2.* _adv. _ Fins i tot. 

Creieu que això té quelcom que veure amb els dialectes? Com en el cas de _tanmateix_ que depèn de on s'utilitze vol dir _simplement _o _no obstant aixó_? 

Salutacions a tots i molt bona nit,

Jordi


----------



## avellanainphilly

.Jordi. said:


> Aviam, el GREC ens dona aquesta explicació:
> 
> INCLÚS
> *
> 3 *  LING  Dit de la posició d'una forma lingüística que forma part integrant d'una forma        complexa.



Algú sabria dir-me a què es refereixen en aquesta accepció? 
Sobre la teva pregunta, Tradu, jo també pensava que era un barbarisme...


----------



## Evalopca

Per mi també és un barbarisme. I surt al diccionari de barbarismes d'Edicions 62!

Ara, si es fa servir en algunes variants dialectals, això també podria ser.

Jo seguiré sense fer-ho servir


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Algú sabria dir-me a què es refereixen en aquesta accepció?


 
Doncs si tu no ho saps... Quin misteri, no?



Evalopca said:


> Ara, si es fa servir en algunes variants dialectals, això també podria ser.


 
A veure, la Riera és mallorquina (de Palma, si no vaig errada), però juraria que mai no he sentit cap mallorquí dir _inclús_. A mi més aviat em sona de la boca de persones que diguem que no és que tinguin massa bon domini de la llengua...


----------



## betulina

Jo pensava igual que vosaltres. Estic molt sorpresa, recordo que a classe ens van dir que no era correcte, però era abans que sortís la nova edició del DIEC. És una cosa que han donat per correcta ara? He mirat al DIEC del 95 i només hi diu "comprès dins d'una cosa", en canvi en el del 2007 (online) només hi diu "fins i tot"... Estic flipant una miqueta...


----------



## chics

A mi també em sorpren, sobretot el _ara sí però abans no_, serà que també han llegit ara a la Riera?


----------



## Dixie!

M'has deixat de pasta de boniato, Traductora. Tenia entés que _inclús _era totalment incorrecte. ​


----------



## tamen

Bona nit a tothom.

Tan sorprès com vosaltres de veure i comprovar personalment, ara mateix, que sí, que el diccionari de l'institut ho ha entrat.

No sé si és perquè ens abaixem una mica més les calces o per donar carta de naturalesa a una cosa que fa anys que m'esgarrifa (i que no té una solució mecànica immediata): als cartells de prohibició d'aparcar de l'ajuntament de Barcelona llegim un "*inclús voreres*" o "*inclòs voreres*" –ara no ho sé dir– constant i repartit per tota la ciutat.

Deixem-nos estar del que diu el Moll, que no pretén ser preceptiu ni normatiu, sinó un inventari magnífic del que es diu aquí i allà. El que és gros és que l'IEC s'hi hagi avingut.

Per mi continuarà a la llista de coses que ni dic ni escric. No podem tancar les orelles al parlar normal de la gent, però si no fem alguna cosa per evitar la degradació (natural), on arribarem?

Què puc dir més...?


----------



## Dixie!

tamen said:


> Deixem-nos estar del que diu el Moll, que no pretén ser preceptiu ni normatiu, sinó un inventari magnífic del que es diu aquí i allà. El que és gros és que l'IEC s'hi hagi avingut.
> 
> Per mi continuarà a la llista de coses que ni dic ni escric. No podem tancar les orelles al parlar normal de la gent, però si no fem alguna cosa per evitar la degradació (natural), on arribarem?
> 
> Què puc dir més...?



Res més, està tot dit. I hi estic totalment d'acord. És com el cas d'altres atrocitats lingüístiques com "vivenda", que com ara TVE-3 l'ha posat de moda tothom ho diu...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I com enteneu l'_inclús_ de la Riera?  Us sona que la gent de 62 sigui tan permissiva com els de l'IEC?


----------



## avellanainphilly

tamen said:


> als cartells de prohibició d'aparcar de l'ajuntament de Barcelona llegim un "*inclús voreres*" o "*inclòs voreres*" –ara no ho sé dir– constant i repartit per tota la ciutat.




Aquest ús no és equivalent al 'fins i tot' que estem discutint, sinó que es pot entendre com el participi d'incloure, no? El problema que li veig és que li falta la concordança i l'article: 'incloses les voreres'. No ho veus així?


----------



## Namarne

tamen said:


> No podem tancar les orelles al parlar normal de la gent...


D'acord, però és que a més a més això d'"inclús" tampoc se sent gaire en el parlar quotidià.



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I com enteneu l'_inclús_ de la Riera?  Us sona que la gent de 62 sigui tan permissiva com els de l'IEC?


Jo particularment ho entenc com a "tret distintiu" propi d'escriptor. (Seguint amb la idea d'abans: que no es una forma habitual en el parlar del carrer. De no ser en el cas de certes paròdies televisives d'algun... ehem... president molt proper...)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Namarne said:


> D'acord, però és que a més a més això d'"inclús" tampoc se sent gaire en el parlar quotidià.
> 
> 
> Jo particularment ho entenc com a "tret distintiu" propi d'escriptor. (Seguint amb la idea d'abans: que no es una forma habitual en el parlar del carrer. De no ser en el cas de certes paròdies televisives d'algun... ehem... president molt proper...)


 
Amic Namarne, discrepo del que afirmes!

_Inclús_ en el sentit de _fins i tot_ se sent malauradament moltíssim, moltíssim; fins i tot (he, he) dit per catalanets de generacions.


----------



## Namarne

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _Inclús_ en el sentit de _fins i tot_ se sent malauradament moltíssim, moltíssim; fins i tot (he, he) dit per catalanets de generacions.


Així no havia entès bé la pregunta inicial. 
(Jo, com que sóc nouvingut, i el meu ambient més aviat també, hem après a no fer servir aquesta mena de paraules tan "castellanes", per allò de que no se'ns vegi TANT el llautó... Quina ximpleria!!)
(Per cert, m'encanta que estiguis en desacord amb mi: alguna cosa acabaré aprenent, segur.)


----------



## tamen

Namarne said:


> (Jo, com que sóc nouvingut, i el meu ambient més aviat també, hem après a no fer servir aquesta mena de paraules tan "castellanes", per allò de que no se'ns vegi TANT el llautó... Quina ximpleria!!)
> (Per cert, m'encanta que estiguis en desacord amb mi: alguna cosa acabaré aprenent, segur.)



Benvingut si ets nouvingut, però... nouvingut ... aquí al fòrum, a Catalunya?

Estic d'acord que se sent, que hi ha gent que ho diuen, però també em refermo en el que vaig dir, i corroboro el que han dit altres aquí mateix, que "inclús" era un dels "errors o pecats clàssics", i que si l'Institut ens convida a afluixar per aquí (sense altre motiu que el contacte del castellà, perquè no n'hi ha cap més), ja podem anar plegant veles.

Repeteixo el "benvingut"!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs vet aquí un altre gran (aquest grandíssim) de la literatura que fa servir aquest *inclús* que a nosaltres tan poc ens agrada: Joan Fuster 

Diu Fuster a les _Notes per a una introducció a l'estudi de Josep Pla_:

Si hem de ser honrats, convindrà subratllar algun dubte, evident i lògic, respecte del grau pràctic de "professionalització" dels nostres "professionals", *inclús* Josep Pla.

Doncs, res, que sembla que *inclús* és prou arrelat i que plomes ben respectables se n'han servit...


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Doncs jo aquest inclús si que l'he sentit bastant per aquí, així com llegit a alguns llibres. No crec que sigui incorrecte, més aviat depèn de la zona.


----------



## laUla

Doncs jo diria que hi posa "inclús voreres". Fa un mal als ulls... Bé, almenys fins ara em feia esgarrifar cada cop que ho veia, però si els del DIEC, Riera i Fuster diuen que és intercanviable per "fins i tot" ja no sé que pensar.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

No vos espanteu tan fàcilment, a més a més, deuríem d'"ésser" acostumats. Recordeu fa uns anys la batalla per imposar el català "light", doncs aquestes paraules són les deixalles d'allò: tenim que "barco" es admés (accentuat a la occidental) junt a vaixell; i si doneu una ullada al nou diccionari de la Acadèmia valenciana de la llengua (catalana) veureu que hi ha una quantitat de paraules admeses innecessàriament que tiren de tos.


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon dia:
> 
> No vos espanteu tan fàcilment, a més a més, deuríem d'"ésser" acostumats. Recordeu fa uns anys la batalla per imposar el català "light", doncs aquestes paraules són les deixalles d'allò: tenim que "barco" es admés (accentuat a la occidental) junt a vaixell; i si doneu una ullada al nou diccionari de la Acadèmia valenciana de la llengua (catalana) veureu que hi ha una quantitat de paraules admeses innecessàriament que tiren de tos.



La pregunta es "quan s'admet una paraula?". Vull dir, quan determinades paraules, i això es un fet, "correctes" han desaparegut de la parla comuna. 
Es un fet que no pot ignorar-se que esta llengua que a més de la seua vessant gramatical està oberta i influenciada per "dialectes bons i dialectes roïns" i ja sabeu a que em referisc a més d'una boira pol.litica que també ha estat en simbiosi amb qualsevol de les seues gramatiques o acadèmies la qual cosa ha dut a que; i em permetreu l'expresió, "se l'ha "agarrar en paper de fumar" cada volta que s'accepta o no una paraula ja que no es simplement acceptar-la o no, sino vore d'aon vé o a quina o no es pareix.

Dic tot això perquè à la fi sembla que per a la nostra llengua no hi ha una resposta per a eixa pregunta "quan s'ha d'acceptar una paraula?". I caldria perquè si no l'efecte es el meu exemple que pot generalitzar-se a moltissimes persones.

Soc de pares castellà-parlants. Apleguí a València ja major, però molt prompte m'interessí en el valencià. Vaig començar amb uns vells libres d'una tia mestra. Som i lliçons de català, dels anys 70. Poc a poc segons anava deprenent veia que hi havien certes paraules que si les deies et feien "cares" o quan menys et feien un sonriure, i et tornaven al castellà. A la fí jo vaig haver de dependre tres modalitats. El català pur fabrià, el valencià normalitzat i el valencià per a parlar valencià i que sonara natural, cosa molt poc motivadora per a la majoria de gent que no té el valencià com a llengua materna.

Jo puc dir _fins i tot _al poble, com en castellà puc dir "_pardiez_"...pero al poble fa molt (si es va dir ja no ho recorda ningú) que ni es diu fins i tot, ni pardiez. El debat etern, ¿fossilitzem la llengua "a conservar"?


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> La pregunta es "quan s'admet una paraula?". Vull dir, quan determinades paraules, i això es un fet, "correctes" han desaparegut de la parla comuna.
> 
> Jo puc dir _fins i tot _al poble, com en castellà puc dir "_pardiez_"...pero al poble fa molt (si es va dir ja no ho recorda ningú) que ni es diu fins i tot, ni pardiez. El debat etern, ¿fossilitzem la llengua "a conservar"?



¿En quin poble? A Manresa (que és ciutat, per això), "fins i tot" és ben viva. 

La pregunta de "Quan s'adment una paraula?" és una molt bona pregunta, sobretot en una llengua que en tot el seu territori ha de conviure amb alguna altra llengua més "poderosa políticament". De totes maneres, la realitat a Catalunya és que el jovent (i ja no tan jovent, alguns tenen uns 35) escolalitzat en català, parla millor català que el seus pares, sobretot en un context mínimament formal. 

Els avis no deien "inclús", aquesta és una castellanada típica de la generació escolaritzada durant el franquisme, com moltes altres procedents del castellà formal que molts traduien de forma literal o instintiva.

D'altra banda, i això és una percepció personal, molts dels que parleu de "desacomplexar" el parlar amb castellanismes, sou nouvinguts i heu après català de forma més o menys informal. El prestigi de la llengua comença pel prestigi de la llengua ben parlada respecte a qualsevol parlar que permeti la comunicació bàsica. Pensar que el català formal ben parlat és un fòssil, va seguit de "per situacions formals millor usem una altra llengua" i tot el que ve després.


----------



## germanbz

ACQM said:


> ¿En quin poble? A Manresa (que és ciutat, per això), "fins i tot" és ben viva.
> 
> La pregunta de "Quan s'adment una paraula?" és una molt bona pregunta, sobretot en una llengua que en tot el seu territori ha de conviure amb alguna altra llengua més "poderosa políticament". De totes maneres, la realitat a Catalunya és que el jovent (i ja no tan jovent, alguns tenen uns 35) escolalitzat en català, parla millor català que el seus pares, sobretot en un context mínimament formal.
> 
> Els avis no deien "inclús", aquesta és una castellanada típica de la generació escolaritzada durant el franquisme, com moltes altres procedents del castellà formal que molts traduien de forma literal o instintiva.
> 
> D'altra banda, i això és una percepció personal, molts dels que parleu de "desacomplexar" el parlar amb castellanismes, sou nouvinguts i heu après català de forma més o menys informal. El prestigi de la llengua comença pel prestigi de la llengua ben parlada respecte a qualsevol parlar que permeti la comunicació bàsica. Pensar que el català formal ben parlat és un fòssil, va seguit de "per situacions formals millor usem una altra llengua" i tot el que ve després.



Em quede amb aquesta frase: "D'altra banda, i això és una percepció personal, molts dels que parleu de "desacomplexar" el parlar amb castellanismes, sou nouvinguts"... uffff


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Em quede amb aquesta frase: "D'altra banda, i això és una percepció personal, molts dels que parleu de "desacomplexar" el parlar amb castellanismes, sou nouvinguts"... uffff



Tota la gent que conec que sosté aquesta postura no parla català des de petit. Et dono dos exemples: el meu pare i la meva mare. No menystinc aquells que heu après el català més tard, perquè de fet, sovint, no hi tenieu cap obligació i això té molt de mèrit, ara bé, com és que els de llengua materna catalana i els que hem après català des de petits no pensem així? Per què la nostra òptica és diferent? Quantes coses que es diuen en castellà del poble no son acceptades per la RAE? i en anglès o altres idiomes?


----------



## Elessar

Crec que la qüestió és ben simple: segons el DIEC, _inclús_ és un adverbi del lèxic comú, que remet a _fins i tot_. Per tant, no hi ha discussió: els dos són sinònims correctes i no s'ha de corregir a ningú que diga una opció o l'altra. Per tant, varietat i llibertat si la norma ho permet. Que alguns professors de català contradiguen el diccionari és una altra qüestió. Ells deuen saber per què, però crec que moralment no és correcte confondre els parlants, els aprenents, els estudiants, dient-los que una cosa no és correcta quan sí ho és.

Dit això, és cert que l'entrada _inclús_ remet a _fins i tot_; per tant, jo interprete que el diccionari l'entén com a preferent o d'ús més comú. Desconec els arguments lingüístics (etimologia, tradició...), però en cap cas diu que l'adverbi _inclús_ siga col·loquial o restringit a algun àmbit. Al meu parer, és probable que una mala interpretació del que es diu _llibre d'estil_ o _criteris_ per part de professors i mitjans de comunicació haja estés el mite que _inclús_ és una paraula incorrecta. D'ací el fet que estranye a molts.


----------

